
Covid 19 JSON Time Series - max_
https://pomber.github.io/covid19/timeseries.json
======
isabelc
The data is from Johns Hopkins University, Center for Systems Science and
Engineering (CSSE). Pomber converted JHU's data to JSON. Here is the actual
repo for this:

[https://github.com/pomber/covid19](https://github.com/pomber/covid19)

------
legostormtroopr
My biggest problem with all this data being published, especially citizen
data, is no one ever states where it came from.

This is unannotated raw JSON on GitHub, how do we even know these figures
aren’t just made up?

